# [Yosemite - Mail] Gmail et la perte de connexion SMTP



## MrFloyd (20 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
on a beaucoup posté et discuté sur la prise en charge de Gmail dans Mail avec Yosemite, et jusque là, en OSX 10.10.1, j'avais parfois des soucis mais rien de critique.

Or depuis hier (19 janvier 2015), sur 2 Mac utilisant 2 comptes Gmail différents, l'application mail échoue sur la connexion au SMTP de Gmail : envoi de mail impossible (la fenêtre avec les serveurs SMTP apparaît), et diagnostic de connexion KO (rouge). Gmail est configuré en double authentification sur ces 2 comptes.

MacBook Air 2012 -> toutes les 4 ou 5 heures il faut supprimer et recréer le compte SMTP. Solution trouvée empiriquement et confirmée ici.
iMac fin 2009 -> l'erreur est arrivée ce matin (20 janvier 2015), je n'ai rien essayé, je verrai comment il se comporte (c'est celui de la maison et je suis au boulot).
Rien à signaler avec les mêmes comptes sur 2 iPhone.
Avez-vous rencontré ce problème récemment ? Est-ce que Google aurait changé quelque chose, qui ferait que ces 2 Mac qui ne partagent rien (si ce n'est la CB de l'acheteur...) auraient subi le problème simultanément ?
Au passage si vous avez des idées pour fiabiliser la connexion...

Merci,
Thibault


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2015)

comme d'hab
c'etait une clean install ou un upgrade avec reprise- conversion?
Imap ou pop?
test sur session NEUVE crée par Yosemite?

*edith piaf tardif*
et bien entendu tester en ethernet si  wifi
(wifi yosemite etant assez yosemité)
(et  regarder les sujets anterieurs , où tu aurais du poster)


----------



## MrFloyd (20 Janvier 2015)

Install en upgrade, réalisée de longue date pour chacun de ces 2 mac (en gros depuis la sortie de 10.10 puis de 10.10.1).
IMAP + SMTP, le problème survient sur SMTP seulement.
Sur le MacbookAir : en Wifi, en partage de connexion via iPhone (wifi et USB).
Sur l'iMac : en Ethernet.
Pas testé sur une session neuve, c'est difficile, puisque le problème survient après quelques heures (genre il faut attendre une expiration de la connexion à SMTP, ou un truc équivalent)

Poster sur les anciens fils aurait eu un effet "ah moi aussi j'ai ce vieux problème avec Mail + Gmail", alors que là j'insiste sur le côté "apparu soudainement pour SMTP".
A+


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2015)

ceci dit banal que des fichiers se corrompent ( surtout si issus d'upgrades)
par exemple la plist  de prefrerences Mail  ou le fichier de réglage de comptes ( dans MailData)

si c'est un smtp qui flageolez , ce qui marche assez bien c'est  l'option de changer le port de smtp via les preferences du compte reglage avancé du smtp)


----------



## MrFloyd (27 Janvier 2015)

Non le coup du port ça ne donne rien. Et pas d'upgrade réalisé entre le fonctionnement OK et le fonctionnement KO... c'est venu tout seul.

Pour ceux qui lisent ces lignes, ce sujet est traité en doublon dans ce thread : http://forums.macg.co/threads/les-mails-ne-partent-pas.1260216/
et sur le support Apple : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6706496


----------

